# Bitte bitte helfen: Einbinden unter Knoppix



## meilon (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
da explore2fs und diverse andere Treiber und Programme nicht geholfen haben, Daten von einer ext2 Partition zu retten, bin ich auf die gloreiche Idee gekommen, Knoppix 3.4 zu benutzen. Nachdem ich unter mühen eine NTFS Festplatte zum beschreiben gebracht habe musste ich feststellen, dass die Daten auf der ext2 Partition auf nur lesbar gestellt sind. Dann begann ich erstmal ein paar Dateien mit cp auf die NTFS Partition zu kopieren. Das ging schon mal gut (naja, ich habe noch nicht ge unmountet un Windows gestartet, aber ich vertraue dem jetzt einfach, das es klappt).
Jetzt möchte ich aber Dateien aus einem Home-Verzeichnis sichern. Da sind ja nun auch versteckte Dateien drin. Wie sichere ich diese?
Zudem war ein XAMPP-Server am werkeln, wie sichere ich die MySQL-Datenbanken? Wenn ich nämlich mit dem Konquer in /mnt/hdb3/opt/lampp/var/mysql gehe sehe ich, dass alle Dateien und Passwörter ein kleines Schloss haben, was für mich bedeutet: Kein Zugriff. Wie löse ich dieses Problem?

mfg
Klink


----------



## meilon (1. Juni 2004)

Ok, dem Captive-Treiber von Knoppix kann man vertrauen, alle Daten die ich kopieren konnte, sind unter Windows XP lesbar


----------

